# Der erster Fisch!?!



## oOHenryOo (25. August 2007)

:vik:Was war euer erster Fisch . Also meinen ersten Fisch habe ich in Kroatien in einem Hafen gefangen mit Pose und nem Mais einen 25cm großen Barsch war richtig stolz da war ich 8 Jahre alt und jetzt sollt ihr erzählen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90463
Aber trotzdem kann dieser Thread weitergeführt werden#6.


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (25. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

habe meinen ersten fisch auf eine kuriose art und weise geangelt....hatte zwar schon nen angelschein aber noch keine rute....so hab ich die spule einer rolle genommen, selber einen teig gemacht....ein bissl rum aroma zugegeben, einen kleinen haken an die schnur gebunden und an einem löschteich "geangelt"...hab den köder ins wasser gehalten...als ne halbe stunde lang nichts passiert war, wurd mir langweilig und ich hab den köder einfach 2-3 std. drausen gelassen...als ich dann nach hause wollte holte ich die sehne wieder ein (per hand) und siehe da, es kämpfte eine ca. 35 cm schleie am haken...ich habe mir die finger eingerisse weil die so gezappelt hat^^...als ich sie dann drausßen hatte hab ich den haken vorsichtig abgemacht und die kleine wieder schwimmen lassen....


Der erste Fisch den ich "richtig" gefangen habe, also mit rute und rolle und allem was dazugehört war ein kleiner dorsch beim Heringe angeln an der Hörn hier in kiel..


MfG Aliman


----------



## moardin (25. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

cool, direkt beim ersten Versuch ne Schleie...
Mein erster Fisch war nen Zander, dem direkt nen Karpfen folgte. Das war, als ich das erste mal überhaupt angeln war (August 2005). Danach fing ich zwei Jahre lang nix außer kleinen Weißfischen und Barschen in Köfi-Größe. Dieses Jahr gelang es mir endlich mal wieder einen Zander an den Haken zu bekommen...


----------



## fzZzzz (26. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Rotauge an ner Brandungsrute aus den 70ern, von meinem Dad, die ich auf dem Dachboden gefunden hatte und nichtmehr hergeben wollte. Hab mir dann mit 12 auf nem Campingplatz in Dänemark selbst das Angeln beigebracht . 40er Hauptschnur und Mais an ner Eigenbaupose, ich war stolz wie Harry !!! Krönung des Urlaubs waren dann 3 Regenbogenforellen die mir auch noch an den Haken gingen... DAS waren noch Zeiten


----------



## schrauber78 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

ich weis es nicht mehr, was mein erster fisch war. ich hatte mit 4 jahren (himmelfahrt 1983) meine erste 3m-stippe bekommen, mit der meine ersten fische gefangen hab. ich schätze aber mal, dass es entweder ne pöltze, rotfeder oder brassen war


----------



## KarpfenDenis (26. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

also mein erster fisch war nen rotauge


----------



## bennie (26. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Roatuge beim Schwarzangeln. Ein Jahr später fing ich mit Schein an der Stelle meinen 1. Esox


----------



## Buster (26. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

mein erster Fisch war ein kleiner Barsch an einer 4-5 m Bambusrute - keine Rolle - Schnur einfach an die Spitze geknotet und als Köder ausgegrabene Würmer.
Die Rute, Korkschwimmer und den Haken hab ich von einem Nachbarn geschenkt bekommen nachdem ich sie in seiner Garage an der Wand hängen sah und nicht aufhörte zu quengeln. Das trug sich im Jahre 1977 zu - und es war schon recht lustig anzusehen wenn ein 10-jähriger Bengel mit seiner fürchterlich langen, geschulterten Bambusrute durchs ganze Dorf Richtung Baggersee zog....


----------



## profifischer (26. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Hallo
Bei mir wars ein Goldfisch aus dem Gartenteich.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Speedfisher (26. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

mein erster fisch war n barsch 15 cm(wie bei vielen von euch),köder war made war 9 oder so an nem see auf unserem camping


----------



## Madenbader (26. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Eine Karausche in einer kleinen Au. Habe sie auf Wurm und Pose gefangen. Die Au war voll mit Karauschen und Aalen. Haben dort als Kinder fast jedes Wochenende gesessen und geangelt. Aber da sagst Du was. Muss mal nachhaken, ob das Angeln dort noch erlaubt ist. Andere Angler haben wir damals fast nie angetroffen. Idylle pur, direkt am Wald gelegen:l.


----------



## duck_68 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*



Buster schrieb:


> mein erster Fisch war ein kleiner Barsch an einer 4-5 m Bambusrute - keine Rolle - Schnur einfach an die Spitze geknotet und als Köder ausgegrabene Würmer.
> Die Rute, Korkschwimmer und den Haken hab ich von einem Nachbarn geschenkt bekommen nachdem ich sie in seiner Garage an der Wand hängen sah und nicht aufhörte zu quengeln. Das trug sich im Jahre 1977 zu - und es war schon recht lustig anzusehen wenn ein 10-jähriger Bengel mit seiner fürchterlich langen, geschulterten Bambusrute durchs ganze Dorf Richtung Baggersee zog....





Das könnte auch meine Geschichte sein - Fisch und Ausrüstung waren gleich - nur hat die Rute mein Onkel besorg, als ich zu Besuch in Berlin war. Ich habe dan am Wannsee meinen ersten Barsch gefangen - und jede Menge kleiner Kaulbarsche. Das Jahr dürfte auch so um 1977 gewesen sein....

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Oly (27. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Das erste mal angeln, war ich direkt nach bestandener Prüfung am Forellenteich (privat) von unserem "Lehrer" seinem Verein ... Das ist jetzt noch kein Jahr her  (November 2006)

3 Forellen waren es dann, alle in Pfannengröße.

Danach war ich nur noch an der Sorpe (is eben das nächste) und hab hier schon alles Mögliche rausgeholt. (nat. jede Menge Renken, Barsche, Rotaugen, Brassen, Aale)


Oly


----------



## Janbr (27. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

War eine Laube an einer Bambusrute ungefähr 1979 denk ich in Östereich am Rheintaler See......


----------



## wallek (27. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei mir wars ein Goldfisch aus dem Gartenteich.
> mfg Manuel


 

Bei mir auch ! Aber das war der Teich von meinem Nachbarn!!!:vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

War 1986 und nicht gerade High Tech... aber fängig ist es immer noch.

Bambusstippe unberingt mit Gänsefeder als Pose ohne Vorfach (oben ein Tupfer Rot, damit ich das besser sehen konnte) und Wurm als Köder. War ein Gründling von ca 8 cm.


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Mit zarten 18 Jahren. Erstes Mal ne Angel in der Hand, erster Wurf und gleich beim Absinken einen 1,5 Kg Köhler an der 30g-Spinnrute gehakt und auch gelandet. Und das ganz alleine. Stattgefunden hat das ganze im Norwegen-Urlaub am Malangenfjord (Nähe Tromso) beim Uferangeln im Morgengrauen. Gebissen hat der auf einen blau-silbernen 16g-Zocker von Solvkroken und ich erinnere mich daran, als wäre es gestern gewesen 

Kein Wunder, daß mich die Angelsucht sofort gepackt hat, nach einem solchen Erlebnis. ;-)


----------



## Dr.Angst (27. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Ich war 5 Jahre alt und mein Nachbar war der Vorsitzende des hiesigen Angelvereins, habs also gleich vom Profi beigebracht bekommen =). 3 Barsche, so zwischen Handlänge und 20 cm, gefangen an der Pose mit nem Wurm.


----------



## carpcatcher07 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Ich glaub ich war 13, dass ganze war am Vereinsweiher, es war ne Forelle, die wir dann gegrillt haben


----------



## magic feeder (2. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

es war eine wunderschöne barbe aus dem rhein in düsseldorf.....auf made gefangen und 55cm gross.....das gewicht weiss ich nicht mehr, aber damals kam es mir vor wie eine tonne.....hat echt gefighted das tierchen


----------



## angel-daddy (2. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Hi,
bei mir war es ein kleines rotauge an meiner ersten Angel, eine Bambusrute(3m). Das war 1980....und fand ohne Angelschein....am Wesel- Datteln Kanal statt. Dort hatten wir viele Jahre einen Campingwagen.


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (6. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

hab so meine drei anglerkarrieren: 1.pionierferienlager glowe/rügen: mit im andenkenladen gekaufter stipmontage am tümpelchen KARAUSCHE (alle verbuttet) 2.im dav zur schülerzeit mit genialen anfutter(zerstoßene eierschalen), ein "superanschlag" und das rotauge normaler durchschnittsgröße flog kurzerhand ins gebüsch, habs nach hause getragen, stolz wie sonst nichts, 3.erster fang nach bestandener prüfung (war schon lange kein schüler mehr): da bin ich kilometerweit an ein "oderloch" (kleingewässer an der oder - nur bei hochwasser kontakt dazu) gegangen, nur um drei minizwergbarsche zu fangen

ich erinnere mich ganz oft an diese fänge, wenn ich ansitze und es beisst ein mittelgroßer döbel oder "nur" ne brasse

wünsch Euch was

*fette güster *


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

also mein allererster fisch war ein komischer fisch am mittelmeer von nem felsen runter mit so ner 5000 Lire bambusrute .... war da vielleicht 10 oder so...
dann als ich 14 war oder so durfte ich mal zum fliegenfischen mit... hab irgendwie den biss net mitbekommen und als ich die schnur wieder zurückschwang hing ein rotauge oder vielleicht döbel weiß neme genau was es jetzt war dran:q 
das is mir an dem tag 2 mal so gegangen...|rolleyes
mit 15 konnte ich dann auch meinen ersten richtigen fang machen.. war der nächste fisch nach den rotaugen/döbeln..
war ne schöne 40 cm regenbogenforelle aus der donau:l
ich war stolz wie niemand anders :k


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (6. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

@AnfängerMax denk mal schon, das du nun rotauge und döbel sicher auseinander halten kannst oder? *FG*


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*



FETTE GÜSTER schrieb:


> @AnfängerMax denk mal schon, das du nun rotauge und döbel sicher auseinander halten kannst oder? *FG*


also jetzt auf jeden fall! aber damals hat ich noch keine ahnung von fischen!


----------



## roterneon (6. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

mein erster fisch war bei uns am altenbrucher strand mit einer 2m langen fieberglasrute , 100g sargblei und tauwurm ein stint. keinen eimer und keine tüte mit. habe ihn einfach in die jackentasche gesteckt  zu den würmern( mitte der 70er jahre). boah haben meine klamotten nach stint ( gurke ) gerochen. mama war nicht begeistert. aber ich war happy !


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

mein erster fisch war ein recht großer dorsch, 60 wird er wohl schon gehabt haben. damals mit 4 war ich noch so klein, den konnt ich nicht mal allein mit vaddas dickem knüppel hochpumpen, er stand dann über mich gebeugt und hat mir geholfen. danach bin ich voller stolz übern campingplatz gerast und hab jedem erzählt ich hab soooooo einen großen dorsch gefangen


----------



## Fishing King (6. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Mein erster Fisch war ein kleiner Wels ca.4-5 cm den ich mit der Hand gefangen habe.
Mein erster richtiger Fisch den ich mit rute gefangen habe war ein Karpfen.


----------



## Dani_CH (8. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

hi- an den ersten Fisch erinnere ich mich noch sehr gut. Es war warscheinlich die dümmste Forelle zwischen dem St. Gotthard und dem Rhein.

Ich war grad mal 10- und angelte mit Feststellpose und Fiberglasrute auf "Fische" in unserem etwas reissenden Fluss. Als köder kahm der Mistwurm zum Einsatz- weil da hatte ich immer welche (dem Komposthaufen meines Vaters sei Dank). Beim abtreiben der Pose kahm natürlich auch nach Stunden nie ein Fisch- aber beim einziehen am Ufer entlang- hats gerumpelt. ich erschrak- vergass den Anhieb und der Fisch war weg. Ich senkte die Rutenspitze und sieh da- der Fisch kahm nochmals. So hab ich die "Eingekurbelt" und war voller Stolz auf meine erste Bachforelle. Das war der Beginn einer Leidenschaft- die mich heute nach 30 Jahren immer wieder aufs Neue fasziniert- und mich hoffentlich noch lange begleiten wird.

Und an die Episode erinnere ichmich noch- als währ es gestern gewesen.

Petri
Dani_CH


----------



## Blauzahn (8. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Ich erinnere mich auch noch sehr gut an meinen ersten Fisch.
Es war eine Karausche, so um die 15cm. Wir angelten damals, ich war 7 oder 8, an einem kleinen Lehmrestloch einer ehemaligen Ziegelei. Das Gerät war sehr bescheiden, ein kleines Wickelbrett, 5m Schnur, Pose, Blei und Haken. Köder war die gute "Konsumsemmel" aus der wir kleine Kügelchen formten. Wir nannten es damals Handangel. Den Komfort einer Rute haben wir uns dann später durch Haselnussgerten in 2-3m Länge gegönnt |supergri.
Die waren halt vom Transport etwas umständlich... 3m am Klappfahrrad, da gab es desöfteren Ruten- und Speichenbruch |uhoh:
Auch hatte ich damals noch keinen Angelschein und wir mussten uns immer ins Gebüsch abducken, wenn irgendwelche "Verdächtigen" in der Nähe auftauchten.


----------



## Sicki67 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Mein erster Fisch war eine Karausche aus einem alten Feuerlöschteich.
Das Gerät war eine alte Fieberglasrute die ich mir für 5 DM auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft hatte. Ich muß damals so 7 oder 8 Jahre alt gewesen sein.
Aber seid dem habe ich den Virus in mir, und kann es auch nach über 30 Jahren nicht mehr lassen.

Gruß Sicki


----------



## Michel81 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

meine erster fisch waren kleine barsche aus der schlei, im urlaub. ich war klein, die barsche winzig. im nachhinein tuts mir leid, aber es hat ein fieber ausgelöst.


----------



## !JAKOB! (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Hecht, der auf einen auf dem Flohmarkt ersteigerten 2-5cm-Gummifisch ging =)


----------



## butzzer (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Meinen ersten Fisch, eine 50cm Bachforelle, habe ich mit 12 gefangen. Damals hatte ich noch keinen Angelschein, und als Gerät kam eine 2,70m Fiberglasrute für 5,- zum einsatz. Auf der Spule befand sich eine 0,30er Schnur ohne Vorfach, und einfach angeknotetem Haken mit Mistwurm. Ein Wunder das die gebissen hat, und vor allem dass diese abenteuerliche Konstruktion gehalten hat


----------



## Rxbinhx (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Ich habe meinen ersten Fisch gefangen, als ich mit meinen Eltern auf Mallorca war. Ich saß auf einem Steg und hab den Einheimischen beim angeln zugeschaut.Ich wollte auch undbedingt einen Fisch fangen, bin zum Angelladen in die Stadt gefahren und hab mir ne 20Euro Kombo gekauft. Ich weiß bis heute nicht was für ein Fisch es es war. Er war ungefähr 15cm lang und gefangen habe ich ihn auf Schinken.

Ein Jahr später haben wir dort wieder Urlaub gemacht und ich hab richtiges Gerät und Künstköder dabeigehabt. Ich fuhr mit meinem Vater an einen Meereskanal und fischte mit einem Wobbler. Damit fing ich dann einen ungehähr 60cm langen und geschätzten 3,5kg schweren Fisch. Leider weiß ich auch von dem nicht,was für einer das war! Auf jeden Fall war ich überglücklich. Den hab ich dann wieder zurückgesetzt


----------



## flasche (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Meiner war n 45 Barsch . Man war ich Stolz


----------



## Bier (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

hmm. schon lange her *G*

irgend ein weissfisch. war damals mit ner bambusstippe auf unserem alten grundstück an der havel.


----------



## Sebi888 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Ne Barbe mit 55cm! Gewicht weis ich nichtmehr! Ich war 14 ist also nochgarnicht solange her! Köder waren 3 Maden 

Sebi


----------



## flasche (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

@ Alex1982

Das war nur Glück


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Als Kiddies beim "Schwarzangeln" wohl n Karpfen, die dann aber alle widda schwimmen durfen,was wollten wir damit, wollten sie ja nur fangen...! Hatten an ne Paketschnur immer so ne Schrauböse für die Wand gebunden und da dann Brot oder Würmer drauf gehängt...! Meist nur mit "freier Leine" oder mit Holzstecken...! *g*

"Legal" wars dann glaub ich ne so um die 35er Karausche bei nem Jugendangeln von unsrem Verein...!

Die wanderte damals aufn Grill, mensch war ich stolz und bäh, hat das Ding eklig geschmeckt...! Aber alle ham brav mitgegessen, Juniors erster Fisch halt...!  

Mensch,wenn ich mich zurrück erinner, warn das noch Zeiten...! (ich weiß, soo alt bin ich ja noch garnicht...)


----------



## picker_man (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Hallo zusammen ich kam durch Freunde zum angeln  
Wir waren am Forellenhof und da hab ich dan schlieslich meine erste Forelle gefangen auf Bienenmarden und Marden kombi und am ende wahren es dann 5 Forellen 400 bis 700 Gramm.


----------



## Zander 602 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

mein erster war ne kleine meebrasse in kroatien,ich war 8 genausolang war der fisch...


----------



## Würmchesbader (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Meinen erster Fisch habe ich damals ebenfalls in Kroatien gefangen.
Um welchen Fisch es sich genau gehandelt hat, weiß ich gar nicht mehr. Die einheimischen haben ihn Skippi genannt.
Es war eine Art Döbel oder Forelle und gefangen habe ich ihn an einer Mole. 
Ich war damals 6 Jahre und hatte noch keine Angelrute. Ich hatte ein wenig Schnur an einen Stock gebunden und daran einen Haken befestigt. Meine Pose war damals ein Korken einer Weinflasche.
Es war jedenfalls damals ein echtes Abenteuer !

Seid dem bin ich dem Angelsport verfallen !

Gruss und Petri Heil


----------



## ZanderKalle (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

mein ersten Fisch hab ich mit 3 Jahren gefangen es war ein Barsch...... mein Vater meinte dann zu mir "du musst den auch vom haken machen" naja und dann ist es passiert was schon jeden passiert ist....der Barsch hat mich gestochen, und mein Vater hat sich kaputt gelacht


----------



## Felix 1969 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Mein erster Fisch war eine schöne Brasse.Gefangen in Östereich am Ossiacher See.


----------



## Christoph111 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Hallo,
Mein erster Fisch war ein 10 pfund karpfen gefolgtvon einem 20 pfünder


----------



## ichtyo (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der erster Fisch!?!*

Mahlzeit,

habe sehr spät mit dem Angeln angefangen, die ersten Versuche habe ich an einem Angelteich unternommen und habe auf Teig eine leckere Regenbogenforelle gefangen, die auch einen grandiosen Kampf geliefert hat und die ich beinahe verloren hätte, weil sie so gesprungen ist!!
In der freien Wildbahn ( ...an der Ruhr in Hattingen...!) war mein erster Fisch ein vorwitziger Flussbarsch von rund 20cm (...Grundangeln!), den ich allerdings wieder eingesetzt habe!!

Gruß ichtyo


Consummatum est


----------

